# Harbor Freight 60 " work bench



## panhandler (Apr 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever own or known anything about the Harbor Freight 60" windsor design work bench 

http://www.harborfreight.com/60-inc...hftusa&utm_medium=hftusa&utm_campaign=buylink 

For the money, $159.00, it would be hard to build a solid bench myself. Right now i am working on a cheap 2x4, 2x6 bench that i got about 11 years ago. It is fine to put things on and work at a comfortable height, but I am ready to have a "real" woodworking bench for my garage shop.

The reviews on the website are mostly favorable. I was just wondering if anyone had experience with particular bench?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Some years ago I bought a bench from HD. It's OK. (Similar to the benches from HF.)

My suggestion would be to buy a bench top from Grizzly and then build your own tressel support system from the parts of the old work bench. 

The thing with work benches is the top should be hard and flat. The supporting tressel can be made from almost anything. If the result is not quite steady enough, add a few bags of play sand. I mean why laminate up a massive tressel for weight when for less than $20 you can add several hundred pounds by laying a few bags of play sand on the stretcher.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I looked at them due to the low cost factor. The height on them is awfully short, and the top thickness is lacking...


----------



## HugeCow inc. (Jun 12, 2010)

My concern with it is its 250 lb weight capacity, that's pretty light which makes one think the construction of it is pretty crappy


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I am planning on building this one soon. http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/175_workbench 
As far as store bought benches go, unless it has a hydraulic lift pedal they pretty much all do the same thing in my eyes! just make sure it is stout!


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well for the price id say thats not bad. ofcourse it always better to see it in person. but it looks pretty good to me. do you think you could build one for that price. even if you had to reinforce the joints id say its good.


----------



## scarecrow (May 19, 2011)

I just bought two 60'' benches from harbor freight and its perfect for what I need. My only complaint about it is that the vise is too small for some projects and the holes for the dogs are flimsy. So its not the best bench in the world, but it works for me.


----------

